# Coil reading



## Riaz_sh (10/3/20)

Hi there

i purchased some fused claptons the other day and the packaging stated 0.30 Ω
instead of using both coils i took 1 coil and ran it in my augvape dual intake
the reading came out to 0.16 Ω.... sounds about right...

2 days later the coil is reading at 0.42Ω

any idea why the reading changed so much?

vaping at 65w

how do i get the Ω down again?


----------



## Grand Guru (10/3/20)

Your statement is not clear. Did you put only one coil in the intake dual and ran it in single mode? If it’s the case then your coil should read 0.3 and it was probably shorting... pit stop your tank and replace the coil and see what reading you’ll get.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (10/3/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Your statement is not clear. Did you put only one coil in the intake dual and ran it in single mode? If it’s the case then your coil should read 0.3 and it was probably shorting... pit stop your tank and replace the coil and see what reading you’ll get.


I agree if you get a pair of coils the resistance given in the specs will be for each individual coil so 0.3ohm, could be shorting or both leads not tightened enough!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (11/3/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> Hi there
> 
> i purchased some fused claptons the other day and the packaging stated 0.30 Ω
> instead of using both coils i took 1 coil and ran it in my augvape dual intake
> ...


Sounds as if you may not have removed the hot spots (shorts between the windings of the coil) when you installed them. The Ohm’s should be 0.3 per coil. Either the outer windings that were shorting now burn through resulting in the increase or you just need to tighten the post screws again.

Good luck


----------



## Riaz_sh (11/3/20)

yes i ran a single coil in the dual intake

i took out the hot spots and the coil was reading at 0.16

the packaging was stating that it would be 0.30

the coil heats up fine but i was just curious as to why the ohm's jumped from 0.16 to 0.42 in like 2 days worth of use

i have rewicked , cleaned the coil.. its still sitting at 0.42


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> the packaging was stating that it would be 0.30



The 0.3Ω on the packing is for *TWO *Coils. One coil would be half that at 0.15Ω which is pretty much the 0.16Ω you are getting.


----------



## Riaz_sh (11/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The 0.3Ω on the packing is for *TWO *Coils. One coil would be half that at 0.15Ω which is pretty much the 0.16Ω you are getting.


 so my question is.. why after a few days it is now reading 0.42Ω
could it be that the coils are of bad quality?

i have cleaned the coils and it is still reading at 0.42

i am running a single coil by the way


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> so my question is.. why after a few days it is now reading 0.42Ω
> could it be that the coils are of bad quality?
> 
> i have cleaned the coils and it is still reading at 0.42
> ...



That is a boggler... have you checked the coil legs are tight and secure? The coil is not touching the edge of the atty anywhere? Have you dry burned the coil and cleaned it?

What coils are they? Fancy decent coils from one of our revered coil makers in SA or some El Cheapo Chinese coils?


----------



## Paul33 (11/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The 0.3Ω on the packing is for *TWO *Coils. One coil would be half that at 0.15Ω which is pretty much the 0.16Ω you are getting.


One would be double the 0.3 and would read 0.6

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/20)

Paul33 said:


> One would be double the 0.3 and would read 0.6



Indeed it would! Sorry for the smokescreen!

PS I'm old.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Indeed it would! Sorry for the smokescreen!
> 
> PS I'm old.


PS it’s all good

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Darius1332 (11/3/20)

I strongly suspect your 510 or posts are loose. Take the atty completely apart, clean and then assemble it again making sure all parts are tight.

Stainless steel coils could temporarily jump like that, but the cold reading should be consistent as their resistance changes based on how hot they are.


----------



## Timwis (11/3/20)

Every coils i have ever bought whether single, double, in fives, tens or a c**p load the specs have without exception referred to one coil so 0.3ohms. The resistance can vary and also will depend on what length the leads are cut to etc so 0.42 is perfectly possible but 0.16 was wrong!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (11/3/20)

i shall take some pics later and upload, will keep you posted


----------



## CJB85 (11/3/20)

I have found that unless specifically stated as "dual" on the packaging, stated resistance is for one coil only. In a parallel setup, running dual coils would halve the resistance (so around 0.15 for two coils). If you are reading 0.42 ohms in a single, I assume you either added a wrap, or the legs were cut quite long to fit the single coil in a dual atty.
If you read 0.16 ohms on a 0.3 ohm coil, there had to be a short somewhere. It could be that a tiny part of the coil leg touched the side of the tank when you screwed it on (and worn down, burnt off later, to get rid of the short), or something wasn't screwed down quite right.
Something to keep in mind is also that if you pull very tight fitting cotton through the coil, it can sometimes create new hotspots by deforming the coil a little. If it happens again, try strumming the coil when firing with the cotton (juiced up) already installed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riaz_sh (11/3/20)

these are the coils that im trying


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/3/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> View attachment 191998
> these are the coils that im trying



So in your case the coil should be around 0.3ohm since the packaging clearly states the resistance per coil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz_sh (11/3/20)

the coil is reading at 0.42

leads are tight
coil is clean
posts are not loose


----------



## Paul33 (11/3/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> the coil is reading at 0.42
> 
> leads are tight
> coil is clean
> posts are not loose


I would take it apart and give it a wash and see from there. 

I’ve had it before where I had a tiny piece of wire left after trimming the leads and it was causing shorts and ohms to jump.


----------



## Gringo (11/3/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> the coil is reading at 0.42
> 
> leads are tight
> coil is clean
> posts are not loose


Agree with Cjb85.... to allow for the dual coil atty to use a single coil, you have to have the coil legs longer due to the two post configuration ( i guess you coiled from the one post negative to the other post positive. Thus allowing coil to be centered ) ..... as for the ohm reading at about .3, exactly what packaging is stating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (11/3/20)

so with the coilology alien v2 the coil reading was accurate
used the tool to cut the coil down to the perfect size and placed it
just found it weird how this jumped to 0.42 in 2 days


----------



## Hakhan (12/3/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> the coil is reading at 0.42
> 
> leads are tight
> coil is clean
> posts are not loose


are those coils 2.5 or 3 mm ID
ni80 fused claptons with those specs 7 wraps 3ID should come out to .4 single or .2 dual.


----------



## Riaz_sh (13/3/20)

2.5mm


----------



## Timwis (13/3/20)

Riaz_sh said:


> View attachment 191998
> these are the coils that im trying


It clearly states as a few of us have said 0.3ohm each coil. So because you are using a single coil in a tank that takes a dual set-up then with a single build like what @Gringo said your leads must be longer than oni are expecting when they give their ohm rating to have it centred so 0.42ohms sounds about spot on. Because of the low reading initially before jumping to what it should be i wouldn't be surprised if as @Paul33 said you didn't quite have a clean cut of your leads leaving a very thin (sometimes when it happens because it's happened to most of us you would need a magnifying glass to even see it) causing a short. Obviously at some point that wire as dislodged and no longer causing the problem!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz_sh (13/3/20)

ok guy.. relax...
no need to be condescending


----------

